# حب ............... وجواز !!!! NO  NO  NO



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

قبل الموضوع ياريت حد يشوفلنا الحالة الإجتماعية بتاعت مشرفات القسم 
علشان لو في حاجة حصلت مش هابقي ـــــــــــ (نعيش ونشوفك ههههه)
:t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::bomb::bomb::bomb:

يلا هانبتدي وامرنا لله 




مرة واحد ماشى مع خطيبته وآخر انسجام فقالها "عارفة إيه هو الحب وإيه الجواز؟" قالته "لا" قالها: "الحب زى النجوم الجميلة اللي في السماء. قالتله"طب والجواز؟" قالها:"دى البلاعة اللي واحنا بنبص على النجوم بنقع فيها.."






واحد متجوز وقاعد في البيت وبيبص كتير في عقد الزواج، مراته قالت له: "بتبص في عقد الزواج ليه يا حبيبي؟" قالها: "بأبحث عن تاريخ إنتهاء العقد.









واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة:مطلوب زوجة!!! تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب فيهم نفس الرد: تاخد بتاعتي؟؟









واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة فوق دماغه.. طرررررخ!!! الزوج: "فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا؟؟؟" الزوجة: "إيه الورقة اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها "سوسو"؟؟" الزوج: "يا بنت الحلال، ده اسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق!" الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها... بعد اسبوع، الزوج قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة على راسه!! الزوج: "خير يا بنت الحلال في إيه تاني؟؟" الزوجة: "حصانك على التليفون"









نساء العالم اتحدن وقررن أن لا يقوموا بأي أعمال في المنزل وبعد أسبوع تجمعوا ليعرفوا النتائج إلاضراب..

فقالت الزوجة الفرنسية "أنا قلت لجوزي ميشيل أنا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت الأسبوع ده كله" وقالت "أول يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تاني يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تالت يوم بدا يغسل ويمسح" وقالي "أنتي بتتعبي أوي يا حبيبتى".

وقالت الزوجة الانجليزية "أنا قلت لجوزي أنا مش هعمل حاجة خالص في

البيت الأسبوع ده.. أول يوم مشوفتش حاجة تاني يوم بدا يعمل الأكل تالت يوم عشانى وغدانى برة."

جت المصرية وقالت "أنا قلت لأبو العيال أنا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت الأسبوع دة" وقالت "أول يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تانى يوم ما شوفتش حاجة

تالت يوم بدأت أشوف شوية بعيني الشمال"








مرة واحدة قالت لجوزها "إهدي يا حبيبى كده وارجع زي زمان"، الراجل طلقها ورجع لأيام العزوبية








مدرس رياضيات أتجوز مدرسة رياضيات خلفوا ولد شبه منحرف وبنت دايرة على حل شعرها









واحد بيقول لمراته... أنا النهاردة عايز رومانسية في البيت... راحت الزوجة سألت أمها: يعنى إيه رومانسية؟؟ الأم: مش عارفة بس احتياطي إنقعي الرز








واحده وحشة بتقول لجوزها بكره عيد ميلادي. قالها نقف دقيقتين حداد









مرة دكتور دخل عنبر في سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيخبط دماغه في الحيطة سأل الممرضة ماله ده؟ قالت أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش دخل العنبر اللي بعده لقى واحد بيضرب نفسه بالشبشب قالها وده ماله قالتله أصل ده اللي أتجوزها..









ربنا يستر 














باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

هههههه جمال يابوب ربنا يعوضك


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .*

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررسى اووووووووووووووووى يا بوب كمبيوتر .*


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
حلويين جدااا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه جمال يابوب ربنا يعوضك



تشريفك الأجمل يا روزي 

واهو الموضوع عدا علي خير 
هههههه

ميرسي ليكِ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .*
> 
> *ميررررررررررررررررررررررسى اووووووووووووووووى يا بوب كمبيوتر .*



شكـــــــراً علي المررو يا باسبوسا 

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلويين جدااا



ميرسي علي ذوقك sparrow 
ربنا يخليكِ​


----------



## هالة الحب (1 يونيو 2011)

جميله خالص


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> جميله خالص



مرورك الأجمل نورتي الموضوع اختي​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2011)

> مدرس رياضيات أتجوز مدرسة رياضيات خلفوا ولد شبه منحرف وبنت دايرة على حل شعرها


*كويس انك نبهتنى بلاش جواز خالص ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه تحفه​بس ليه كده دا انا كنت جمعتلك عروسه اموره خالص​ بس لسه بتتعالج حاليا من الحول والجنون هههههههههه​ هعملها شوية تصليحات واعرفك عليها​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *كويس انك نبهتنى بلاش جواز خالص ههههههههههههههه*



انـــــا حذرتك بقي علشــــــان  تبقي معين من الأول  

وجبتلك الدليل والبرهـــــــــــــــان 

ههههههههههههه

شكـــــــراً علي المشاركة المتميزة اخي سامح 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> هههههههههه تحفه​بس ليه كده دا انا كنت جمعتلك عروسه اموره خالص​ بس لسه بتتعالج حاليا من الحول والجنون هههههههههه​ هعملها شوية تصليحات واعرفك عليها​



علي بركة الله يا اختي 
هههههههه

بس كده دي تبقي كاملة الأوصاف 
هههههههههه

شكــــــــــراً يا كركر علي المرور 
نورتي الموضوع ​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه تحفة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> ههههههههههه تحفة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك



شكـــــــــراً علي المرور مسيحية 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2011)

gamdaaaaaaaaa gdnnnnn bgd ....thxx kteeeeeeeeer


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

merna lovejesus قال:


> gamdaaaaaaaaa gdnnnnn bgd ....thxx kteeeeeeeeer



شكـــــــــراً علي المرور يا ميرنا 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

خالص التهنئة للمنتدى الغالى ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين وجميع الاعضاء كل سنة وانتم بخير وعقبال مليون سنة


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

> *نساء العالم اتحدن وقررن أن لا يقوموا بأي أعمال في المنزل وبعد أسبوع تجمعوا ليعرفوا النتائج إلاضراب..*​*
> 
> فقالت الزوجة الفرنسية "أنا قلت لجوزي ميشيل أنا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت الأسبوع ده كله" وقالت "أول يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تاني يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تالت يوم بدا يغسل ويمسح" وقالي "أنتي بتتعبي أوي يا حبيبتى".​
> وقالت الزوجة الانجليزية "أنا قلت لجوزي أنا مش هعمل حاجة خالص في​
> ...



*وبيقولو ليه مش عاجبكم الراجل الشرقي ايه الفرق بينو وبين الغربي... او حتى الشمالي:08:*
*ده عينة بسيطة عن الفرق*
*هههههههههههههههههههه *​​​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه تعبت


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> خالص التهنئة للمنتدى الغالى ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين وجميع الاعضاء كل سنة وانتم بخير وعقبال مليون سنة



شكــــراً حبيب يسوع 

كـــل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وبيقولو ليه مش عاجبكم الراجل الشرقي ايه الفرق بينو وبين الغربي... او حتى الشمالي:08:*
> *ده عينة بسيطة عن الفرق*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه *​​​​



شـــوفتي بقي ما فيش فرق خااااااااااالص
هههههه

ميرسي علي المرور انجيلا 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه تعبت



كل ده 
ههههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا ميرنا 

شكـراً لكِ​


----------



## انريكي (5 يونيو 2011)

وانا معاك يا باشا ههههههههههههههههه

بجد حلوين اوي

الرب يباركك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانا معاك يا باشا ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد حلوين اوي
> 
> الرب يباركك



ايوة يا باشا كدا اظهر وبان عليك الأمــــــان 

كده اوكي 

WE ARE READY 

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا ريكو 

بجد شرفني مرورك بعد الغيبة دي 

ربنا يحفظ حياتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
جماااااااااااااااال جدااااااااااا
ميرسي بجد ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> جماااااااااااااااال جدااااااااااا
> ميرسي بجد ربنا يباركك ​



الأجمل مرورك اختي 

ربنا يباركك ويحفظ حياتك ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

حلوين يابوب ياعسل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> حلوين يابوب ياعسل



انت الأحلي يا يوليوس 

بس حاسب الزق منك 
هههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انتى الأحلي يا يوليوس
> 
> بس حاسب الزق منك
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



*  انا راجل يابوب مش انتى اسمها انت عيب انا مذكر هههههههههههههههههههههه
  عارف مش قصدك يابوب  لامش*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  انا راجل يابوب مش انتى اسمها انت عيب انا مذكر هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عارف مش قصدك يابوب  لامش*​









معلهش تم التعدي يايوليوس  
انا بكتب من غير ما بشوف الكيبورد وما عرفش ازاي دي طلعت قدامي 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

* عارف بوب انك لا تقصد   ولايهمك احنا اخوات  واولاد الملك لاتقلق*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * عارف بوب انك لا تقصد   ولايهمك احنا اخوات  واولاد الملك لاتقلق*​



ربنا يخليك يا يوليوس​


----------



## باسبوسا (23 مايو 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى اووووووووووى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2018)

مضحكين جدا


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)

ههههههههه
 حلويين جدااا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2020)

مش عارفا ايه الى طلع الموضوع دا قدامى--
نساء العالم اتحدن وقررن أن لا يقوموا بأي أعمال في المنزل وبعد أسبوع تجمعوا ليعرفوا النتائج إلاضراب..

فقالت الزوجة الفرنسية "أنا قلت لجوزي ميشيل أنا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت  الأسبوع ده كله" وقالت "أول يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تاني يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تالت  يوم بدا يغسل ويمسح" وقالي "أنتي بتتعبي أوي يا حبيبتى".

وقالت الزوجة الانجليزية "أنا قلت لجوزي أنا مش هعمل حاجة خالص في

البيت الأسبوع ده.. أول يوم مشوفتش حاجة تاني يوم بدا يعمل الأكل تالت يوم عشانى وغدانى برة."

جت المصرية وقالت "أنا قلت لأبو العيال أنا مش هعمل حاجة في البيت الأسبوع دة" وقالت "أول يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تانى يوم ما شوفتش حاجة

تالت يوم بدأت أشوف شوية بعيني الشمال"
 علشان تعرفوا ان الرجاله فى مصر مفتريين 

ههههههههه


----------

